# s13 dump valve install..........



## tallchap (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all......could anybody tell me which pipe to use for a dump valve install.......i know its a simple question but im pretty new to tuning.... :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the pipe coming from the intercooler to the intake manifold


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tallchap said:


> Hi all......could anybody tell me which pipe to use for a dump valve install.......i know its a simple question but im pretty new to tuning.... :thumbup:


Assuming you are talking about a bypass or blow off valve then yes, you typically want it close to the throttle body. If you told us more about your setup we could provide more insight.


----------

